# Ku fta



## GiantsFan383

I am interested in getting a motorized ku fta system I cannot get cband is it worth getting?


----------



## Davenlr

GiantsFan383 said:


> I am interested in getting a motorized ku fta system I cannot get cband is it worth getting?


There are college sports feeds, NBC network, PBS network, and various wild feeds on KA band. Most these days are HD, so you would need an HD receiver as well.


----------



## Mark40930

Check FTAList.com for the available feeds, but there are dozens of good ones available, and not just from the religious broadcasters.


----------



## P Smith

Davenlr said:


> There are college sports feeds, NBC network, PBS network, and various wild feeds on *KA* band. Most these days are HD, so you would need an HD receiver as well.


Ka ?


----------



## P Smith

GiantsFan383 said:


> I am interested in getting a motorized *Ku FTA* system I cannot get *C-band* is it worth getting?


Yes. A lot of feeds ! Go for it !

I wouldn't recommend less then 1m dish, 1.2 or 1.8 would be best.


----------



## kenglish

Free-to-Air (FTA) satellite is a hobby, not a substitute for some commercial service like DirecTV or DISH Network. If you have to have certain programming or certain networks, at certain times, Pay TV is the way to go.

FTA has lots of interesting stuff for the hobbyist and casual viewer, as well as a lot of scheduled ethnic programming for ex-Pats from around the world. There are hundreds of channels of TV programming nets, and many channels of radio-type programming.

A sort-of "secondary" hobby is "feed-chasing", which usually requires a motorized dish and a blind-search receiver. There, you can search out news and sports back-hauls from both networks and local stations. It's a great way to keep up with the news...as it happens.


----------



## dish556

Davenlr said:


> There are college sports feeds*, NBC network, PBS network*, and various wild feeds on KA band. Most these days are HD, so you would need an HD receiver as well.


see this what I mean they are getting MY paid channel for free WTF I'm I paying for when these people are bootlegg our Satellite's?


----------



## P Smith

dish556 said:


> see this what I mean they are getting MY paid channel for free WTF I'm I paying for when these people are bootlegg our Satellite's?


perhaps he did a joke, as nothing like that on Ka band

no worry about bootlegging signals, Ka chns are encrypted


----------



## dish556

P Smith said:


> perhaps he did a joke, as nothing like that on Ka band
> 
> no worry about bootlegging signals, Ka chns are encrypted


sure I heard that one before like when a guy that came to my house and said "give me two hundred dollars and I'll hook you up" I said No thanks why because I want to watch by paying for what I watch!

you were saying? these are paid channel that people are getting for free well I and other people are paying for these channels! when I first sign up years ago the guy offer me that deal I turn him down!

http://skyvision.com/pages/information_center/fta_mpeg2_no_am_west.html


----------



## dish556

P Smith said:


> to make the ugly post nice, just remove your c&p and keep an URL


to be nice I did for you.


----------



## James Long

dish556 said:


> sure I heard that one before like when a guy that came to my house and said "give me two hundred dollars and I'll hook you up" I said No thanks why because I want to watch by paying for what I watch!


Unless he was a pirate (which is possible) he may have been selling a legitimate FTA system used to pick up unscrambled channels. There is plenty of free stuff available via satellite ... which is why we have this FTA section of DBSTalk to discuss legitimate FTA programming.

One can get a GloryStar system for primarily religious channels for $200 with no monthly costs. The same basic equipment can be used for other unscrambled feeds.

If you want to pay for what you watch that is fine ... especially if the people who own the channels want you to pay for what you watch. But there is plenty of content that is legitimately free via "free-to-air" satellite systems.



dish556 said:


> these are paid channel that people are getting for free well I and other people are paying for these channels! when I first sign up years ago the guy offer me that deal I turn him down!


You need to filter your results. Ignore anything on that list that says scrambled and look at what is left:
* You will find channels that pay to be on satellite carriers such as DISH and DirecTV or can't afford to pay DISH and DirecTV so they pay for Ku distribution and offer their channels for free (legitimate FTA).
* There are some channels that do get paid when they are on DISH, DirecTV or other cable systems but they also offer FTA feeds.
* And there are feeds that are not intended for public viewing but are transmitted in the clear and are freely available to anyone with the right equipment.

The feeds you have listed are not stolen from your DISH or DirecTV satellite subscription ... many of them are the sources of DISH and DirecTV satellite rebroadcasts or the channels that are paid to be on DISH and DirecTV.


----------

